# Coat Protectors: Would leg warmers help or hinder?



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

First snow of the season hit us early this year, which means lots of mud and grossness. I am looking for cute coverings for Bonzai's legs, as her active lifestyle has been less than helpful when it comes to the coat on the bottom half of her legs. it is pretty damaged and short, and since losing the coat change battle, i am guarding what coat she has viciously.

I ADORE the pink and purple "fashion bracelets" on Poodleit.com but they are in Canada and with Christmas and the ISCC workshop coming, a bit out of budget. So I also found cute, affordable Doggie Leg Warmers. They seem like they might be tighter though, and I'm not sure if tighter is better to protect coat during active play. 

Does anyone know where I can buy something like these that are attractive, last a few months, and protect her legs? I found plenty of pattern books on amazon but my craftwork creativity is stunted beyond glue guns.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Not sure if it would be of interest but have you seen Equafleece Dog Suits - Equafleece ? 

Not quite full leg covers but most of the underside and upper legs are covered. Perhaps there's a US site somewhere offering similar.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have been looking at the dog suits, too, and there is the Hurrta overalls (made in Finland and a little pricey but great) and also neopaws.com. I am looking for something for the wet, mud, snowballs, etc. and the full suit seems like it would be easier.


----------

